# Dubstep



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

List of good artists, please?

So far, I have Skrillex, Skism, Skream, Tek-One, Modestep, Example, Bar9, Doctor P, Flux Pavilion, Mt. Eden, Borgore, and NERO.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've heard one from the states nit grit he is called. Check him out. He is on soundcloud. Also check out magnetic man and benga


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Burial :thumb:

It's a different, more laid back style.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just check youtube out for hard/ dark/ & dirty dubstep :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Applellial said:


> List of good artists, please?
> 
> So far, I have Skrillex, Skism, Skream, Tek-One, Modestep, Example, Bar9, Doctor P, Flux Pavilion, Mt. Eden, Borgore, and NERO.
> 
> Any other recommendations?


Dr Feelgood, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Steve Winwood, 9 Below Zero, Aerosmith, Seasick Steve, Martin Stephenson....the list is endless.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never heard any good dubstep.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Never heard any good dubstep.


Me neither (whatever it is)!!

Do you remember "speed garage"? I seem to recall the teeny-boppers banging on abou that, perhaps 20 years ago! :lol:

Aceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed !


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Me neither (whatever it is)!!
> 
> Do you remember "speed garage"? I seem to recall the teeny-boppers banging on abou that, perhaps 20 years ago! :lol:
> 
> Aceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed !


Speed garage, yep how dull it was too.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

gargreen7 said:


> YouTube - ‪Downlink - Gamma Ray Burst [HD]‬‏


Need a shower, that was dirtier than a used toilet roll :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Also try funtcase. His song 50 Cal. Is pretty popular. Also try bassnectar and datsik


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Anything remixed by Jakwob is likely to be a good one:






Sit back, close your eyes, bass up  nod nod nod nod nod nod nod smiiiiiiiiiiile 

filthy after 2.30


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Speed garage, yep how dull it was too.


Dull? That's a polite word to describe it........:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Need a shower, that was dirtier than a used toilet roll :thumb:


Just as bad too.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Dull? That's a polite word to describe it........:lol:


Your right...its utter S**TE


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Your right...its utter S**TE


I think I've maybe heard one I like, but base cannon might drive me to murder if I hear it again!!. I'm into all sorts, don't laugh, Ga Ga, to Metalica, guns and roses, to Foo Fighters, I love pink, David ,Guetta paulo nutini and well anything good.

Back in the day I was at all the all night raves, house, the works, but even that music had merit, dub step is not good, it is ****e.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

__
https://soundcloud.com/
and some of

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 older stuff is dubby


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Artwork and Benga


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Your right...its utter S**TE


That's what I implied.............


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

anthonyh90 said:


> Also try funtcase. His song 50 Cal. Is pretty popular. Also try bassnectar and datsik


Why is all this in a foreign language?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never understood this type of 'music', it just gives me a sore head.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

JoeNobody said:


> Burial :thumb:
> 
> It's a different, more laid back style.


Another vote for Burial, his Untrue album can be classed as chilled dubstep - he's an elusive artist and is rarely seen or gives interviews which add to the mystique.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Also check out Cookie Monsta.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I've never understood this type of 'music', it just gives me a sore head.


I'm glad it's not just me, then!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there only me that doesnt know what anyone is talking about in this thread?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Is there only me that doesnt know what anyone is talking about in this thread?


I don't either but then again, I still think that "the Manchester sound" is The Hollies.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

GPS said:


> Also check out Cookie Monsta.


I just did..................

A Muppet in the true sense of the word!

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=th...eHsex8gPJuIytCA&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=601


----------



## oliadams (May 3, 2011)

Check out the Circus records artists http://www.youtube.com/ukfdubstep (get the UKF Podkasts iff you have itunes)
Also there is live stuff played by various artists on http://www.getdarker.com/home/ on Wednesday pretty dirtyyy!


----------

